# Sausage Rice Casserole



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 lbs of sausage, any flavor
1 bunch of celery, diced
2 onions, diced
1 green pepper, diced
9 cups of water
2 pkg chicken noodle soup mix
1 tbsp Worcestershire sauce
3 cups uncooked rice

Combine soup mix, boiling water and rice. Cook until rice is done. Combine in frying pan, sausage and diced vegetables. Cook but do not brown, drain all grease. Add sausage mixture to cooked rice. Stir together. Put in casserole dish and bake at 350 degs for 1 1/2 hours. Top with slivered blanched almonds. Serves 20.


----------



## prater1 (Dec 3, 2005)

*This is good stuff!*

Awesome recipe, just polished off 2 heaping plates and about 4 beers. Thanks, im going to bed.


----------

